# Durumvehnä-kananmunapasta sianliha-, kinkku- ja parmesaanitäytteellä



## rucolina

Hi everybody,

I have to translate "Durum wheat egg pasta with pork, ham and parmesan filling" which is supposed to be printed as thename of product on a food label in Finnish.

...this is my suggestion:

"Durumvehnä-kananmunapasta sianliha- kinkku- ja parmesaanitäytteellä"
Can anybody tell me if this is correct?

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Hakro

rucolina said:


> "Durum*-*vehnä-kananmunapasta sianliha-*,* kinkku- ja parmesaanitäytteellä"


Very good, only two minor corrections.


----------



## rucolina

Thank you Hakro for your prompt feed back!


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> "Durumvehnä-kananmunapasta sianliha-*,* kinkku- ja parmesaanitäytteellä"



And a minor undo: no hyphen in _durumvehnä.
_


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> And a minor undo: no hyphen in _durumvehnä.
> _


Minulle on opetettu, että vieraskielinen erisinimi yhdistetään suomenkieliseen sanaan aina yhdysviivalla. Ehkä käytäntö on sittemmin muuttunut. Kirjoitetaanko myös esim. Fiathenkilöauto?


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> Minulle on opetettu, että vieraskielinen erisinimi yhdistetään suomenkieliseen sanaan aina yhdysviivalla.



Aivan oikein, mutta durumvehnä on _Triticum durum -_kasvin suomenkielinen nimi, ei jonkin vehnälajikkeen erisnimi.


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Aivan oikein, mutta durumvehnä on _Triticum durum -_kasvin suomenkielinen nimi, ei jonkin vehnälajikkeen erisnimi.


Tällainen kirjoitustapa näkyy omaksutun. Se on tosin pahasti ristiriidassa sen vanhan periaatteen kanssa, että vieraskielisiä ja suomenkielisiä sanoja ei kirjoiteta suoraan yhteen.


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> Tällainen kirjoitustapa näkyy omaksutun. Se on tosin pahasti ristiriidassa sen vanhan periaatteen kanssa, että vieraskielisiä ja suomenkielisiä sanoja ei kirjoiteta suoraan yhteen.



Yhdysviivoista pyritään käsittääkseni nykyisin pääsemään eroon. Vieraskielinen osa erotetaan yhdysviivalla, kun sana on suomessa vielä uusi tai kun selkeys sitä vaatii. Mutta missä vaiheessa yhdysviivasta voidaan luopua? Kirjoitatko jazz-klubi, jazzklubi vai peräti jatsiklubi; edam-juusto vai edamjuusto; kananmuna-pasta vai kananmunapasta?


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Yhdysviivoista pyritään käsittääkseni nykyisin pääsemään eroon. Vieraskielinen osa erotetaan yhdysviivalla, kun sana on suomessa vielä uusi tai kun selkeys sitä vaatii. Mutta missä vaiheessa yhdysviivasta voidaan luopua? Kirjoitatko jazz-klubi, jazzklubi vai peräti jatsiklubi; edam-juusto vai edamjuusto; kananmuna-pasta vai kananmunapasta?


Kirjoitan jazz-klubi ja edam-juusto yhdysviivan kanssa sekä mainitsemani säännön perusteella että yhdyssanan selkiyttämiseksi. "Pasta" on jo niin suomalaistunut sana, että se ei mielestäni vaadi yhdysviivaa (kun taas "durum" on selvästi vierasta kieltä).

Esimerkiksi sanaa "kaksoisksenonvalot" saisi tavata toiseenkin kertaan, jollen käyttäisi siinä yhdysviivaa - ilmeisesti suosituksen vastaisesti.


----------



## durumvehnä

hui said:


> Aivan oikein, mutta durumvehnä on _Triticum durum -_kasvin suomenkielinen nimi, ei jonkin vehnälajikkeen erisnimi.



Durumvehnä kirjoitetaan yhteen, ilman väliviivaa.
Näin se on joka paikassa kirjoitettu.

_Durumvehnä on eräs mm. Välimeren maissa viljeltävä, makaronituotteisiin ym. käytettävä vehnälaji.

Sanoo sivistyssanakirja tästä asiasta. vehnälaji, ei erisnimi._


----------

